
Stop adding cancer-causing chemicals to our bacon, experts tell meat industry - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/food/2018/dec/29/nitrites-used-in-bacon-cured-meats-linked-to-cancer-experts-warn
======
Scaevolus
"Nitrite free" and "naturally cured" sausages generally contain even more
nitrite than traditional curing, sourced naturally from celery sap:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/aantfo/stop_addi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/aantfo/stop_adding_cancercausing_chemicals_to_our_bacon/ectix6c/)

Maybe we'll switch to irradiation! You don't need nitrites at all if you kill
botulinum spores with 20kGy of gamma rays.
[https://doi.org/10.1016/j.radphyschem.2015.10.008](https://doi.org/10.1016/j.radphyschem.2015.10.008)

~~~
justtopost
Or, perhaps our USDA rules need an overhaul to allow sales of uncured bacon?
Seems the easier solution. Shorter shelf life, but its not like bacon sits
around uncooked that often. I used to get it from my local farm, but their new
butcher is hamstrung by regulation, and I have to settle for briney salt-cured
bacon.

------
arisAlexis
people can also stop eating bacon all together. It's bad for them and bad for
the animals and bad for the environment.

~~~
justtopost
I agree in general, but really the problem is factory farming, not meat
production. Animals are required for healthy soil, and healthy soil feeds
everyone. They are going to die, so giving them a nice life and not letting
the product of their lives go underutilized is the best we can do. Go meet
your local farmer, they hold much of our future.

------
SubiculumCode
It is not just bacon, but all sandwich meats.

